# Amp Tech for Mods on Marshall JVM205c



## pashairfan (May 18, 2015)

Hi All,
I am looking for a reliable amp tech in Mississauga/Toronto area how can mods on my marshal JVM 205c. There are quite a few mods available. I am particularly looking for a OD2 to OD1 conversion and a choke installation. Can you guys recommend someone ?


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Amp Tech for Mods onMarshall JVM205c*

Try my old bandmate Dave Fuller....he could certainly get this done for you.

http://drfullersound.ca/home.html


----------



## pashairfan (May 18, 2015)

*Re: Amp Tech for Mods onMarshall JVM205c*



Scottone said:


> Try my old bandmate Dave Fuller....he could certainly get this done for you.
> 
> http://drfullersound.ca/home.html


Thanks will contact him.


----------

